# Evil c model thread



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Here some of the kits i have been work on and off enjoy























































































































IMG]http://i170.photobucket.com/albums/u248/badboyc_01/Picture007-1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE YOU HAVE A LOT OF PROJECTS THIS VAN IS JUST HOLDING YOU BACK, WHY DON'T YOU SELL IT TO ME? ...








I'LL JUST GO AHEAD AND TAKE THIS FROM YA' .
KOOL......


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

looks like you got some nice projects going...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Sorry i`m going get paint this weekend . alot of paint :biggrin:


----------



## Txfleetwood82 (Feb 19, 2007)

lookz like u got ur handz full.... lol...... keep it up homie


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

is that a FWD regal promo?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 12 2007, 09:15 PM~7678896
> *is that a FWD  regal promo?
> *


Yes it is i got from my friend in a trade back in 03


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Good Dude right here ! We talked about a trade 1 time ! Got the package today ! NO games ! No run around ! Hope you all give Evil C a chance when he has something else thats up for grabs ! 


Thanks ! Mini!


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I got one of those vans (less surfboard) LMK, if the price is right, I'll give it up! Open for trades as well!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

man, would like to have that camaro!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 18 2007, 07:30 AM~7718167
> *man, would like to have that camaro!!
> *


I just strip down the paint off the 92 camaro i have pics later :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well here a couple updates  thanks to cmc for telling this one 































































The camaro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

My cutty thank again mini


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

soak the car longer in the brake fluid , i leave mine over night and they usually are ready the next day. after mini told me about it i will never use the easy off again . get yourself a plastic container with a lid and keep the fluid in it you can just drop a body in it and go.....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Trying to get the regal ready for paint


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well here the 88 regal all painted up .I`ll get get get some clear 2morrow night 




































Here the interior i paint it this weekend frame parts too :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good bro what color is that :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Apr 27 2007, 12:48 PM~7785898
> *Looks good bro what color is that  :thumbsup:
> *


It dark garnet red i think


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well this the first in almost two weeks since i touch my model project so here another old model that getting it paint stripped 





































I get back on regal maybe this weekend if im done helping my friend clean his garage


----------



## hawkeye1777 (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice work, bro....keep it up!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

looks good :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Getting back to work this 3-day weekend :biggrin: 









This is the newest to family


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well i did`t get to do as much as i wanted but here a little something more  























































i got to get all this shit done


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

A lil sumthing :biggrin: 














































Yeah i know i slow


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i want a caprice like that!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

the body work and paint job came out clean bro.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

That Regal is lookin' good, nice paint!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Jun 22 2007, 08:43 AM~8155461
> *That Regal is lookin' good, nice paint!
> *


x2


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

finish


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Some more project i started on while was on vacations























































my impala


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

oops heres the imp and caddy


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

A lil work i did today


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

do a lil to the cutty also


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well getting back in da grind of building again (slowly)


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey what u do with the rest of that alternomad body? pm me bro....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Someday soon fliphoe will live again baha ha ha ha ha


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Here some updates














































outside pics


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks good homie


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Oct 9 2007, 11:14 AM~8960276
> *Looks good homie
> *



X2 Keep it up.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good there!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank 4 the comments homies


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks good from what i can see....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

coming out clean bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## sloshedmr_bones (Dec 2, 2007)

you think you could show me how to do lambo doors. I have been trying to find out but haven't been able to. Very nice work by the way.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones_@Jan 9 2008, 07:38 PM~9652783
> *you think you could show me how to do lambo doors. I have been trying to find out but haven't been able to. Very nice work by the way.
> *


here you go now stop asking and start building
http://www.modelcarsmag.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=6190


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

I like that impala you are workin on what you got planned for the dually


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

great work! :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sloshedmr_bones+Jan 9 2008, 09:38 PM~9652783-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks im trying


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 9 2007, 12:31 PM~8960389
> *X2  Keep it up.
> *


x3 Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

IT Finally DONE










































































outside pics


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

im diggin those impalas bro they look like killers
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :guns: :guns: :guns: LOL


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

also DONE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

nice man


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

i like it :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow thats fukin sweet ....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well i started on some other projects :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: uffin: Get em goin homie!! wat kolor u gonna pain tha Ford f150?


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good homie, i wanna see how the ford turns out 2 holmez, keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice job bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank guys also waco I want to do this three tone of orange black grey aftrer i saw this f150 outside my bank this morning .


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Thank guys also waco I want to do this three tone of orange black grey aftrer i saw this f150 outside my bank this morning .


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I`m going try to get third color on it tonight


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Got a couple touch up to do here and there but im like it


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Lookz good bro!!! :biggrin:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 21 2008, 06:06 AM~9993982
> *Lookz good bro!!! :biggrin:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Just wanted to show my hall from the swapmeet i went at the last min on sunday AND NO THERE NOT FOR SALE :biggrin: 








These are poster of the art work i could`t afford these kits


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good ..Love your truck's


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 8 2008, 01:35 PM~9895921
> *also DONE
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN!!! im lovin that truck homie!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

NICE FINDS


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well i did a lil more to the interior





































Then started on this thing


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice builds i like the paint on the f150 r u gonna slam it or do somethin similar to the chevy truck?


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

nice builds homie. i like the chrysler concord


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Here the f 150 90% done nothing special but clean


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> Here the f 150 90% done nothing special but clean
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BodyDropped_@Mar 24 2008, 02:44 PM~10242760
> *
> F 150 is clean homie, i like the paint, would look better bagged and bodydropped, but still, looks damn good!
> 
> ...


Ya i feel you but my skills haven`t got to that level yet


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good holmez, concord looks slick :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

[Repainted the caddy and a lil clear

and just started painting the mc it might be a 2 tone


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

80% done


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

monte finally getting some attention its gold and grey








=


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

those r nice builds u got goin but u should work on that resin blazer lol


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@May 30 2008, 03:59 PM~10772582
> *those r nice builds u got goin but u should work on that resin blazer lol
> *



:biggrin: I know its just getting dust on it as we speak lol


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

Wow, builds are all looking sick, man.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks kenny :biggrin: .............my hondas get a taste of paint


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Back 2 work for me :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:yes:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

well this is when i built model( lol ) enjoy































































and my old cars damn i miss them :angry:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Went to hobby lobby with a homie last night and pick up this paint and did the camaro this morning before work


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good bro


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 13 2008, 08:52 AM~11332189
> *Went to hobby lobby with a homie last night and pick up this paint and did the camaro this morning before work
> 
> 
> ...




i sprayed my 58 drop that same color, but wasnt satisfied with the finish...how did it work for you? looks good on the Maro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by customcoupe68_@Aug 13 2008, 10:26 AM~11332454
> *i sprayed my 58 drop that same color, but wasnt satisfied with the finish...how did it work for you? looks good on the Maro
> *


 It turn out pretty good now just to get some clear


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well i`m starting another project it a 67 impala but this one is for my girlfriend so it might get done if she naggin me on it lol



















and just playin around with this one or am i :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

Dude would you sell that buick? i have the same car and always wanted to replicate it!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Sep 30 2008, 06:29 PM~11742295
> *Dude would you sell that buick? i have the same car and always wanted to replicate it!
> *



:nosad: sorry


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Sep 3 2008, 11:36 AM~11507365
> *Well i`m starting another project it a 67 impala but this one is for my girlfriend so it might get done if she naggin me on it lol
> 
> 
> ...


that camaro looks damn good lifted man. i think u should finish it that way


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Sep 30 2008, 09:25 PM~11744035
> *that camaro looks damn good lifted man. i think u should finish it that way
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

WHERE THE FLYING FUCK DID YOU GET THAT BUICK ? !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Nov 5 2008, 10:25 PM~12075175
> *WHERE THE FLYING FUCK DID YOU GET THAT BUICK ? !
> *



A model swapmeet long ago


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Weeeeellllllllll i phat 97 yukon project crew cab and said what the hell let me give it shot step out my confort zone here what i got so far 










got alot more work to do i did put some putty on before i came to work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

had to rework the body


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

some mock up pic of the bubble 




























and project regal maybe a future hopper ?:0


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

what kind of paint do you use


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slash_@Dec 10 2008, 07:37 PM~12392895
> *what kind of paint do you use
> *


most of time i use dupli color


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:angry: 









New seats getting painted 









other little work


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nice work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

my old regal project



































took down the corvette too


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

New table


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Done 

91 caprice


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Bubble looks good


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Thanks chris and mark here some better pics from last week


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

67 impala getting started again


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

repaint the corvette


















and started another project :uh: 


















I`m going to get some work on the 67 as soon as i get home from work


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin good Evil....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

back and forth on this and 67


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

It's poppin' somethin' nice up in here!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well the 67 is almost done i know i know These rims don`t look right
but this is for my girlfriend and she like them so....................... :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The 70 impala part 2


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Love the blue Impala, nice paintjob, and you are right that wheels dont fit, otherwise its a fine ride  :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## Ohio Chad (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Mar 26 2009, 04:37 PM~13397913
> *Well the 67 is almost done i know i know These rims don`t  look right
> but this is for my girlfriend and she like them so....................... :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Damn C I'm loving that shit. The paint job's hella hott!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks chad


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

70 impala


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sick lookin color homie.... what color is it?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 9 2009, 10:23 AM~13835459
> *sick lookin color homie.... what color is it?
> *



The new testor purple licious


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks real nice Dawg!! U did a great job on this one!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@May 10 2009, 11:50 AM~13842969
> *Looks real nice Dawg!! U did a great job on this one!!!
> *


X2


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Some projects i`m working on
05 impala 2 tone 








94 chevy for a kid in the neighborhood








and another one for my girl friends


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are lookin nice bro. I like that 2 tone 05 Impy.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Got back on the bench trying finish up some old projects 
the charger













































getting the brake pads too










some work on 05 impala interior


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

good looking cars bro. glad see u building again keep it up homie


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

got the mc together






































70 impala getting some work done 










chassis is getting cleaned


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

05 impala 98 % done just need better wheels and a grill


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

got bored so i pull out the el camino









first coat of black


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The charger is DONE


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

NICE CHARGER....AND I CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT EL CAMINO....YOU KNOW WHAT COLOR YOU ARE GOING TO GO WITH.....I THINK FOR THOSE YEAR ELCOS SHOULD GO ONLY TWO TONE COMBINATIONS....KEEP ME POSTED BRO.


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)

DAMN BLUE.......THAT COMMENT WAS SUPPOSED TO BE FROM ME...!!!...NICE STUFF IN HERE....GOT MY EYE ON THAT ELCO..THOSE ARE MY FAVORITE YEARS...!!!!


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 9 2009, 11:22 AM~13835450
> *70 impala
> 
> 
> ...


damn homie i gotta get u 2 teach me how 2 get a glossy ass paint job like that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn C, Charger looks sick bro. Cant wait to see more on that Elky!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dodgerblue62+Aug 10 2009, 08:44 PM~14729635-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THank man


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

NICE WORK!! :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

updates updates hmmmmmm el camino is giving me the @#5$* try to color sand and clear was`t dry so it get dip tomorrow again :angry: blue 86 monte is get dip too :angry: :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Rides are looking good homie. Don't let that Elco getyou down bro. Send it to the eazy-off Bath.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

been working on a couple things


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

looking good up in here COREY!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

yes sir :biggrin: nice work bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks guys well here my cav this my first time trying add some strips


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Car looks good bro. Striping came out nice.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 19 2009, 11:21 AM~15399804
> *Car looks good bro. Striping came out nice.
> *


x2 LOOKS GOOD BRO!!


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

cavalier look nice.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 9 2009, 10:49 PM~15316213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


making good use of that bodyless 67 impala kit I see :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks guys and yea phil that kit came in handy 

here a little more progess on the future 75

i put in some 94 impala seat in


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Oct 23 2009, 04:13 PM~15443577
> *thanks guys and yea phil that kit came in handy
> 
> here a little more progess on the future 75
> ...



Nice Seats


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

they look like they came from the factory


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Oct 24 2009, 02:17 AM~15452379
> *they look like they came from the factory
> *


:biggrin: 
my hoe new front


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

got some work done on impala interior cell phone pick sorry


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

nine work


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chris mineer_@Nov 16 2009, 06:09 PM~15681612
> *nine work
> *


X2 C!!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

re painted the el


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

got the tohoe back in the shop 










and civic engine


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

polish the el camino this is my first model car i every polish


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good bro!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 5 2010, 01:06 PM~16191000
> *Looks good bro!!
> *


x2


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

SHINEY.


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Jan 5 2010, 05:38 PM~16192220
> *SHINEY.
> *


X2 LOOKS GOOD COREY!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 5 2010, 02:52 PM~16190909
> *polish the el camino this is my first model car i every polish
> 
> 
> ...







looks real good bro! what kinda clear are you usein?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks guy and the clear i use is folk art


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)




----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

lookin good bro..dang smooth to...lol


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks guys well this is first time i use my air brush since i got it it did`t turn out bad

























and made and top for caprice


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

the interior is done for el camino 



















now back to chassis and engine :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

The elky is lookin slick C..... Nice looking project going on in here bro....


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

olds aurora re do project


----------



## interiorcrocodile (Dec 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jan 29 2010, 09:09 PM~16456775
> *olds aurora re do project
> 
> 
> ...


  good wheel choice too


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice  where u get that aurora man?


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

olds looks nice.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Jan 30 2010, 01:39 PM~16460759-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank bro`s


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD COREY!!! THE WHEELS LOOKING GOOD ON THE AURORA!!!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

got back on working on this impala 




























redoing the caddy black












And the cav wit 23 and spinners almost done i hope :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

nice work on the cav and impala


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

The aurora is done


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 10 2010, 09:11 PM~17155918
> *The aurora is done
> 
> 
> ...


you need to make a white back drop for this one, what color is that


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Apr 10 2010, 11:14 PM~17155950
> *you need to make a white back drop for this one, what color is that
> *


testors one coat mythical maroon


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

keep up the good work in here Corey!!!


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that aurora looks good i like the color and looks badass on those wheels


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

challenger is 99.3% done 





































and i hope to get this done soon it buff out and now to the engine


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

:thumbsup: 


you check that place on the northside yet


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@May 19 2010, 06:34 PM~17543453
> *:thumbsup:
> you check that place on the northside yet
> *



Nope not yet


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

done now on too the next one


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

been playing around with the airbrush get the hang of it finally lol


----------



## 87regal305 (Aug 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 31 2010, 04:48 PM~17655920
> *been playing around with the airbrush get the hang of it finally lol
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THEM....THE TEAL LOOKIN GOOD!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87regal305_@May 31 2010, 05:52 PM~17655943
> *I LIKE THEM....THE TEAL LOOKIN GOOD!
> *



Thanks man


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)




----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Jul 14 2010, 10:23 PM~18049115
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks clean bro. nice paint too  

u ever get that cavy finished? iwanna see that shit done!


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jul 14 2010, 10:43 PM~18049355
> *looks clean bro. nice paint too
> 
> u ever get that cavy finished? iwanna see that shit done!
> *


Thanks bro here the cav :biggrin: just need headlights


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice! that makes the 4th cavy ive seen on 22's or bigger wheels (urs the first in scale :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks :biggrin: 

66 impala is done imo i`ll get rims later


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

well dusted off the spider webs off this one had it since 98 decide to re paint and build it


----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

awesome builds man...deres not one thing ur missin. u got everything frm regular rides to customs...an some nice paint jobs to go wit it. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up da good work...laterz.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

thanks bro


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

66 came out nice...whats the plans for the bomb?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 25 2010, 09:43 PM~18138438
> *66 came out nice...whats the plans for the bomb?
> *




x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms+Jul 25 2010, 08:43 PM~18138438-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys I don`t know what color i`m going to put on 51 yet i been changing my mind almost everyday on this one.

here and 70 mc i finish painted clear and polish and few days ago


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

51 fleetline 1st coat of gold


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 1 2010, 07:41 PM~18201190
> *Thanks guys I don`t know  what color i`m going to put on 51 yet i been changing my mind almost everyday on this one.
> 
> here and 70 mc i finish painted clear and polish and few days ago
> ...


paint on the monte is smooth as hell bro! 51 is gettin a damn good start as well :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Aug 17 2010, 05:04 PM~18334291
> *51 fleetline 1st coat of gold
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS A CLEAN 66, C.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun+Aug 17 2010, 04:22 PM~18334460-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks guys :biggrin:


----------



## orange candy M.C. (Oct 22, 2006)

70 came out sweet cant wait to see the 51


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

I got a lil work done


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

70 mc is done :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

here all the projects on the table i`m working on :uh: 
67 impala vert









caddy



















bootleg 75 is getting redone










74 caprice



















civic










91 caprice










still trying to finish the 51




























87 mc ls 










99 chevylac 





































I got alot project to keep me busy this winter


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> 70 mc is done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

66 impala is done imo i`ll get rims later 










SWEET 66 TOO LIKE THE COLOR.


----------



## sneekyg909 (Jul 15, 2010)

:thumbsup: VERY KLEAN BUILD!! :nicoderm:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Dang haven`t post nothing in a min dang photobucket lol .Well here couple things working on my 74 caprice .the is color blue/green and turquoise nail polish 


















It beening lighty color sanded then few more coat then foiled and clear


also redoing this too virbrant orange nail pohish


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Caprice is looking good, and so is the Z? I think that's a Z isnt it?


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Good to see you postin bruh ! 

Builds are lookin' good !


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT...I found you...POST THEM UPDATES


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Dang need to post more on here lol


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Apr 11 2011, 08:50 PM~20314173
> *TTT...I found you...POST THEM UPDATES
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Well back on the bootleg 75 caprice it now becoming a vert


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 28 2011, 08:52 PM~20443086
> *Well back on the bootleg 75 caprice it now becoming a vert
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ! 

Is that a resin '75 front piece or is this a '75 kit/promo?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 29 2011, 07:09 PM~20449936
> *Nice !
> 
> Is that a resin '75 front piece or is this a '75 kit/promo?
> *




Thanks bro it the resin clip


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 29 2011, 07:20 PM~20450005
> *Thanks bro it the resin clip
> *


Who makes those ? I'ma need a few more ! :biggrin: 

Keep us posted bro on the vert !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Trendsetta 68_@Apr 30 2011, 11:14 AM~20453737
> *Who makes those ? I'ma need a few more !  :biggrin:
> 
> Keep us posted bro on the vert !
> *



It a clip that twinn was selling a while back


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@May 1 2011, 07:47 AM~20458210
> *It a clip that twinn was selling a while back
> *


  ... Darn !

Thanx for the info bro !


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

This was build for a co worker I miss it already lol





































And this for my brother


----------



## GreenBandit (May 28, 2011)

Badass chevy! them rims look great!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Apr 28 2011, 07:52 PM~20443086
> *Well back on the bootleg 75 caprice it now becoming a vert
> 
> 
> ...



Nice I waiting for my 75 to come to do this as well but the 76 is my favorite anyway looking good can't waitto see the outcome


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Back on this :facepalm:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

12 year paint job with new clear


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

EVIL C said:


> Dang haven`t post nothing in a min dang photobucket lol .Well here couple things working on my 74 caprice .the is color blue/green and turquoise nail polish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey those are GREED-CELEBRITIES on that car.


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

EVIL C said:


> Back on this :facepalm:


AWEREADY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

